# MINI Crossover Update



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

The MINI Cooper Countryman is on it's way...

Gotta admit, it's growing on me.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't 'get' this or the X6.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mullman said:


> I don't 'get' this or the X6.


It's basically a MINI "CUV" built on a platform that shares some parts with the upcoming X1 and some parts with the current MINI line. It's a real 4 door + hatch offering, instead of the 3 door + split rear door Clubman. It has more interior space, more ground clearance, and will be offered with AWD.

Having sold MINIs, I think this car is going to be a hit and it will actually take a bit bite out of Clubman sales. The regular MINI Cooper and Cooper S will continue to do just fine, but many people that considered the Clubman for the extra space will probably buy this instead. The availability of 4 real doors and AWD will also open up a whole new group of buyers.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

SARAFIL said:


> It's basically a MINI "CUV" built on a platform that shares some parts with the upcoming X1 and some parts with the current MINI line. It's a real 4 door + hatch offering, instead of the 3 door + split rear door Clubman. It has more interior space, more ground clearance, and will be offered with AWD.
> 
> Having sold MINIs, I think this car is going to be a hit and it will actually take a bit bite out of Clubman sales. The regular MINI Cooper and Cooper S will continue to do just fine, but many people that considered the Clubman for the extra space will probably buy this instead. The availability of 4 real doors and AWD will also open up a whole new group of buyers.


I couldn't agree more. I've been writing about the Crossman, er I mean Countryman, for months now. Most response from the current MINI community has been rather ho hum, but the prospect of an All Wheel Drive, 4 door MINI has excited outsiders. 
Personally, I'd love to take a Countryman on a good long drive through Death Valley to see how much dirt it can really handle. If it proves capable, I would even consider buying one.
The X1 though? No thanks.


----------



## Design1stCode2n (May 16, 2006)

It will take a bite out of Clubman sales. The only issues I see are how much more it will cost and power. The Clubmans S isn't all that sprightly (not slow just not fast) and if its the same output with added size and AWD weight its going to be downright sluggish.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

mullman said:


> I don't 'get' this or the X6.


Question. do you find the Z4 M to be a practical car? Many people do and buy them.

Now the X6 gets the same mileage as a Z4 M coupe, weighs 2,000 lbs more, is all wheel drive, carrys 4 passengers and can tow 5,000 lbs and costs about the same, and the X6 sells about 10 times the rate of the Z4 M coupe.

I don't understand why one vehicle would have a point and the other one would not? :dunno:

Just keeping it real.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

NetSpySD said:


> Question. do you find the Z4 M to be a practical car? Many people do and buy them.
> 
> Now the X6 gets the same mileage as a Z4 M coupe, weighs 2,000 lbs more, is all wheel drive, carrys 4 passengers and can tow 5,000 lbs and costs about the same, and the X6 sells about 10 times the rate of the Z4 M coupe.
> 
> ...


Very valid points. I think the "I don't get it" factor comes from the radical design of the X6. The Z4 is a lot more accessible (familiar) visually than the X6. People know exactly what the Z4 is and what it can do just by looking at it. The X6 makes you scratch your head and, at times, guffaw at bit. And I, for one, think that different can be a good thing. Especially when different = fast.


----------

